# Lohnt sich dieser Gaming Laptop?



## xTheR4ke (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute, 
da ich nicht so viel Ahnung von Hardware habe und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop bin, würde ich gerne von euch wissen, ob sich dieser Laptop für 700€ lohnt.
Ich weiß natürlich, dass sich selbstgebaute Computer deutlich mehr lohnen, jedoch hörte sich dieses Angebot im ersten Moment gar nicht schlecht an.

ASUS ROG GL753VD 

Prozessor: Intel Core I7-7700HQ mit 2,8 GHz

Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GTX 1050 mit 4GB

Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB RAM DDR 4

Festplatte: 1TB HDD

Und halt noch 17,3 Zoll Full HD 1920x1080

Der Laptop kostet so 700€, wäre nett wenn ihr mal sagen würdet ob das Angebot gut ist oder ob man hier mal wieder deutlich Zu viel zahlt.
Vielen Dank schon mal und noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2018)

Gaming und Laptop zusammen hat sich noch nie gelohnt.
Zu viel Geld für zu wenig Leistung, die nicht mal aufrüstbar ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Juli 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Gaming und Laptop zusammen hat sich noch nie gelohnt.
> Zu viel Geld für zu wenig Leistung, die nicht mal aufrüstbar ist.


Stoß ihn doch nicht so vor den Kopf.
Alles unter 1.200 EUR bei Laptops ist Bürokrempel, das stimmt schon.
Aber die G-Versionen von ASUS gehen meist auf mittleren Details für ein halbes bis 1 1/2 Jahre ganz gut.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Juli 2018)

Mich würde ja interessieren um welche Spiele es genau geht und in welchen Details gespielt wird.

Denn für "gaming" von z.B. Sowas wie Diablo 3 etc. reicht bald mal ein Laptop aus.

Was man aber sagen kann ist das 700€ für diese Ausstattung schon ein gutes Angebot sind.


----------



## nonameguzzi (19. Juli 2018)

So denke ich das auch. Für den Preis ist der Laptop gut der Preozssor ist für quasi alles aktuelle ausreichend und was die Grafik an geht da kann man immernoch Details runter drehen.

Natürlich hätte einer für 1200 oder 2000 mehr Leistung (wär auch schlimm wenn nicht) aber für 700€ ist das einer der guten.


----------



## attilarw (21. Juli 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Stoß ihn doch nicht so vor den Kopf.
> Alles unter 1.200 EUR bei Laptops ist Bürokrempel, das stimmt schon.
> Aber die G-Versionen von ASUS gehen meist auf mittleren Details für ein halbes bis 1 1/2 Jahre ganz gut.





HisN schrieb:


> Gaming und Laptop zusammen hat sich noch nie gelohnt.
> Zu viel Geld für zu wenig Leistung, die nicht mal aufrüstbar ist.







Ich habe ein Notebook mit einer 1050ti(4GB), einem i5 quad und 8GB RAM. ca. 650EUR gezaht und für Gaming langt es. Klar nicht alles auf max. aber das ist immernoch gaming. Ich kann die meisten Spiele problemlos zocken.

Und es gibt viele andere Konfigurationen von wenig bis viel Geld. Dass es mehr kostet als ein Desktop PC oder man Abstriche machen muss ist klar, aber wenn es anders nicht geht ist so ein Notebook super...


----------

